# Dark Rock 3 auf 1151 Sockel? Wo finde ich eine Anleitung?



## OkayBird (27. August 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich habe für mein Mainboard MSI Z170A Gaming 3 ein Dark Rock 3 gekauft, da es laut Caseking für Sockel 1151 kompatibel war. Jetzt ist das ganze auch angekommen, aber in der Montageanleitung steht nichts vom Sockel 1151... auf der Homepage von bQ gibt es auch keine aktualisierte Anleitung, dort steht nur 1151 ready. Jetzt meine Frage: Muss ich bei der Montage jetzt etwas anders machen, als beim Sockel 1150?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Gruß


----------



## Renax (27. August 2016)

Nein eigentlich nicht, da 1150 und 1151 dieselben Lochabstände haben. Von daher auch keine andere Montage, anders als bei 2011-3 ;D


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2016)

Für alle 115x gilt die gleiche Anleitung, da sich nur die Anzahl der Pins im Sockel verändert hat.


----------



## OkayBird (27. August 2016)

Ach so, ich war nur so verunsichert weil nicht explizit 1151 aufgeführt wurde... na dann kann ja die Montage beginnen


----------

